# Stripers on bloodworms?



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I see that a lot of our northern brethren feesh for stripers using bloodworms .Has anyone used worms for the larger ocean stripers?And how would you put one on a 6/0-8/0 hook??Weave 2 or 3 together??  I know this is a stupid question but I'm thinkin about what I can get fresh for bait.....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*What do you guy have*

teeny weeny bloodworms down there in VAB? The bloods we get up here can be cut in half to cover a 8/0 circle hook. But I will admit I use the whole bloodworm. I'm a firm believer, bigger hook, bigger bait = bigger fish. You go out and get them pal, cause you can bet your butt thats what we are doing up here. . By the way, we just use bloods in the spring. Come summer and fall it's fish heads on a fishfinder rig, you know the deal....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

As a matter of fact Hat80 they are teeny....about an inch in length(if ya stretch 'em)...and they cost $8 bux a dozen.Now I know why...........left-overs...iffn ya'll caught some dang feesh, ya wouldn't be usin em all up .....the R


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

AND ALSO HAT80.......they's anemic....gotta run by med care ta get some plasma to inject into em before I use em ta feesh  ......the R


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

go for the gusto R Im gettm fur $ 6 .99


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey R
I was wade-fishing CBBT last fall and several folks were bottom fishing with bloods, squid and cut mullet. The bloods, intended for smaller panfish on the hi/lo rigs, was the only bait that produced. They picked up several 18-24" compared to my 2 caught over the bar on a lure. 
If those MD brethren keep producing up there, I may be taking a road trip soon.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

the rhondel Do I have to take you tackle shop hopping??????

By the way they do like them whole and a big long one to boot.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Yo R*

let,s boycott the dam thing,s n grow owr own  :barf: :jawdrop: dern shame nightcrawlers aint got the same afect : a friend o mine i swear that ole boy can fish fur 3 hrs on 1 worm , talking bout cheatn the fish


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*walmart special fresh shrimp might work*

I got a nice striper on a whole yet headless one last year.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

geeze.....did i forget to put a question mark (?) at the end of my previous message? 

If i did..........sorry for the typo!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

well.........looks like i'm talking to myself here, lol. 

Don't ask!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah I also use whole Bloodworms too on #1-3/0 circle hooks;you can use a 5/0-8/0 and put 2 worms on it.But I use one Bloodworm and glob it in a ball on a small circle hook.Don't want to feed them too much;this is only for the Spring.Come Summer and Fall I prefer to use lures.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*what's in a worm?!?*

I was wondering if those 'GIANT' bloodworms being reffered to are actually, 'sandworms'? I've seen these sandworms before that looked like bloodworms on steroids... Some of the tackle shops were carrying them last season. Anyway, I'm just trying to become more informed on the ways of the worm... Anybody know the difference? Are sandworms as effective as bloodworm's? Thanks for any info!! Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## nanduafrank (Mar 18, 2004)

*Bloodworms*

Hey Zigh......to answer that question.....the sandworms I've seen in the past look and are shaped very similar to bloodworms but are distinctly different in color. The ones I've seen are a sort of greenish brown. Bloodworms are quite red as they are full of red blood. I was in Eastern Marine in Newark Delaware the other day getting parts for my boat trailer. They had lots of them out on the counter and they were real big and very bloody. I remarked that it was getting to be that time of year and the guy told me they'd been selling them steady for a good month. That would be to folks fishing the Delaware River and upper Delaware Bay. We caught some big stripers in that area last fall on a friends boat, but it was all on cut bunker. I've talked to guys that fish that area that say they'll go thru a flat of bloodworms in a long weekend of fishing for stripers cause the perch are having a feast.


Good luck fishing.....Frank


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Sand Worms Blood Worms who knows, but before it blew down Harrison's Pier always had those Worms that looked like some sort of Bionic Cross Bread Something! But they had the four teeth/ grippers comming out one end. And they blead a lot. I mean these things some of them three to a bag were 12 inches long. I asked once and they said they came from up top, "Canada." Along the rocky shore line.:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info everyone.....Looks like overpriced worms are worth the try .TA...you're not talking to yourself;it's all "value added".......Zigh...yea,I think thats what they are using up north of us.There were some posts last summer/fall on sandworms and bloodworms.Seem to be a good sub to the bloodworm.I'll use either....just dont seem right wrappin'a bloodworm arund a big ole hook though......Digger : I think that shop on N17 has decent $ on worms......Bill: I get nervous when someone says "grow your own"  ....the R


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Just a reminder for anyone who hasn't used bloods in a while-- the little SOBs bite! Always control their head when you're grabbing them or putting them on a hook-- one bite from one of those nasty little buggers and you won't be needing me to remind you!:jawdrop:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

:jawdrop: little bloodsucker!!!!   :jawdrop:


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

*Blood Verms*

I was throwing gotcha plugs to blues on the OBX pier a few years ago in may when we noticed that there were massive striper hiding under the pier. The blues were on point and hitting the plugs right when they landed in the water. It was one of those great days when you are reeling one in with 6 or 7 right behind him trying to take the lure out of his mouth.

Anyway every time you would reel one on the stripers would take a swing at it. (very exciting) They never did get the blues though. What would you do? I thought the best idea was an 8/0 circle hook in a bluefish. They still wouldn't take it. Then this little old man comes down and drops a blood worm down there and starts taking them to school...

Moral being that as tiny as a blood worm is... striper like 'em.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

the R,

Those worms for larger ocean stripers are called eels  

`bucket

And yes, surprised to learn/see folks catching small rockfish on blood worms which I have added to the tackle & technique list


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

The Bucket said:


> *
> And yes, surprised to learn/see folks catching small rockfish on blood worms which I have added to the tackle & technique list  *


Well, I took a 37" & a 39" last year on bloods and have a 33" this year so far, all on 5/0 or 6/0 circles... man, I gotta be fishing where you are if those are small


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Hey Digger! Throw some bars in there and it sounds great! Combo bar/tackle shop hoping!


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Ya know dis be a god question fer Tom Wilcox..Tha Bloodworm King of da mid-atlantic.....

Maybbe there are bigger versions that wold cost more and just dont make it this far south...

I've always figgered bloods fer pan feesh, well..until I heard of the day of the brown bomber last year on HI, where most of'em were caught on 2 hook reegs and bloodworms...

I'll ask'm this week..


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Bloodworms up here generally run 5-6 inches long with decent girth (figure 1.5 times the girth of your average nightcrawler).


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Having grown up in Tidewater I always fished cut bait and eels for stripers.

When I moved to Md. 7 years ago I thought the idea of fishing for stripers with bloods was the stupidest thing I ever heard. When I found out there was a great spring striper fishery here I hit all the spots I'd learned (before there were any real fishing websites and before I founded P&S and wrote up all the "Hot Spots" for this site).

I fished bunker while everyone else around me fished bloods. I scoffed at them, certain that these rubes didn't know what they were doing. Thing was, I kept getting skunked while everyone else was pulling in big cows.

I finally realized that these big spring spawners aren't feeding heavily because they are stuffed full of roe. When you harvest one you see that their stomach has shrunken to the size of a child's fist. They're only eating the tiniest of baits because _that's all they can fit in._

So the secret's out: Md. has a big striper fishery that lasts about one month. Even people who've never seen a striper in their life can pull out a nice fish. Lots of us have kept our mouths shut about this fishery and the weird bait for years, but what the hell? If you can make it up, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> finally realized that these big spring spawners aren't feeding heavily because they are stuffed full of roe. When you harvest one you see that their stomach has shrunken to the size of a child's fist. They're only eating the tiniest of baits because that's all they can fit in.


Hmm, that sounds familiar. Tried to post something to that effect but somebody got bent out of shape. Good to see that sometimes I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*SANDWORMZ N BLOOD WORmz*

www.mainebait.com


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Rugger,

37" & 39' on a little ol'worm - SON ! U the Big Rock on small worm champ  Guess size is relative ...

Flea when in Rome, eh ? 

`bucket


----------

